# [Aporte] Amplificador para automovil de 25w x 4 con TDA8560



## jairo dariel (Ene 4, 2014)

Este es un amplificador sencillo de hacer , espero les guste , si hay algun error disculpen y haganmelo saber , este amplificador lo tengo en mi automovil funcionando desde hace mas de año y medio , conectado a 4 bocinas 6x9 de 4 ohms y se escucha muy bien , ideal para alguien que no tenga estereo y quiera conectar un celular


----------



## Nachoalleg (Jul 16, 2018)

Buenos dias disculpa las molestias pero donde se alimenta con tension? 12v de la bateria?

Justamente busco hacer un amplificador para mi auto no la gran cosa tampoco.


gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2018)

Mirá atentamente el PDF , arriba de FUSE tenés el conector azul-celeste de la alimentación.


----------



## Nachoalleg (Jul 16, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mirá atentamente el PDF , arriba de FUSE tenés el conector azul-celeste de la alimentación.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 168799


mil disculpas mi torpeza jaja muchas gracias!


----------



## Nachoalleg (Jul 16, 2018)

Una consulta más veo que hay capacitores azules marcados en línea punteada, esos no van o son protección?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2018)

Son opcionales , si lo alimentás en el coche con cable "grueso" , no necesitaría tanto capacitor , si lo vas a usar hogareño con fuente de 220 V a 12 V , entonces si irían.


----------



## Nachoalleg (Jul 16, 2018)

A genial entonces los descartó je . Y los naranjas con cerámicos no ? Mucha gracias por la paciencia hace muchísimo que no toco nada de electrónica ja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2018)

De nada che , en vez de cerámicos pondría poliester .


----------



## franc0 (Oct 5, 2018)

Buenas tardes


jairo dariel dijo:


> Este es un amplificador sencillo de hacer , espero les guste , si hay algun error disculpen y haganmelo saber , este amplificador lo tengo en mi automovil funcionando desde hace mas de año y medio , conectado a 4 bocinas 6x9 de 4 ohms y se escucha muy bien , ideal para alguien que no tenga estereo y quiera conectar un celular


podrias  colocar el diagrama del curcuito que estas usando tengo dudas en la alimentcion de voltaje gracias


----------



## mari0mto (Oct 10, 2018)

buenas, franc0 el voltaje de alimentación esta limitado a 18v máximo según el datasheet, con un mínimo de 6v, aqui dejo el datasheet , saludos


----------

